# Helping older rats clean their ears



## Goose (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello! This my first post here - sure it won't be my last 

My girl Lana is getting on a bit, and she's losing mobility in her hind legs - specifically in her toes. She curls them up a lot, and I've noticed she is unable to get them into her ears for cleaning like she used to. Recently she has become very enamoured with having her ears rubbed quite vigorously, and when I do it sometimes I hear a little squelchy sound (yuk, i know) like ear wax.

So I'm just concerned her ears could get a build up of dirt she can't clean that could lead to pain/discomfort etc. Is there someway I can help her clean her ears, or is this not something I should worry about?
Thanks!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm this is kind of a strange situation I don't think I've ever heard of cleaning your rats ears. Someone here will probably have an answer or at lest a suggestion also of your worried her ears are not being cleaned well I would try to look in them or take her to the vet so they can look in them and tell you of they are or they aren't clean rather then guessing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Um*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Qtips or the corner of a soft cloth... dip it in a bit of warm water and clean them gently... they will love it, as it feels like the tongue of another rat grooming them ;D


----------

